# Sadler 29 information?



## ii-skip (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone have any experience on things to look out for in a Sadler 29?
Narrowed it down to 2/3 that i have seen on the internet and hoping to purchase by the end of Feb. Would like to hear from folks who have owned or sailed them.
Before i even engage a surveyor it would be great to know a thing or two to look out for.

Looking forward to my first purchase!


----------



## PaulMcC (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi ii-skip,

Can't help you I'm afraid but posting because I'm in much the same position (I'm interested in a Sadler 29 but won't be looking to buy for another 6 months or so).
Anyway very keen to hear about your experiences going through the process and also any views or thoughts from other forum members.


----------

